# My ugly little boy :(



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Charlie got groomed today..... 

I'm very bad at explaining what I want, even when I get my OWN hair cut. So I told the girl I wanted the traditional schnauzer cut, but shorter on the skirt, beard, and eyebrows than the traditional cut. But I think I just don't like change. It's growing on me, but when I saw him I was a little freaked out! Here are the before and afters:
Before:








After:









Before:








After:


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Before:








After:









I know he was way to scraggly before, but he's just so different now! And he's so much grayer.

Oh well, I still love him LOL


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ohhh, he's not an ugly little boy! He looks very sweet. And the good thing about fur is it will grow back in no time!


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

He's still very handsome. His face looks great. But I agree that she did a number on the skirt/back area. There is no subtlety or blending. It's like shaved back BAM 2 inch skirt. Probably though it's like human haircuts, at least for me, and the first few days it looks overly styled, and then it kind relaxes and blends and looks nice.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

He is far from ugly! He is still very handsome.

The haircut reminds me of the horses when you give them a body clip during the winter. You do most of their upper body, but leave the legs furry.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm getting used to it.



Max'sHuman said:


> But I agree that she did a number on the skirt/back area. There is no subtlety or blending. It's like shaved back BAM 2 inch skirt.


LOL, right?? That's what I told my DH when he got home - next time we need to tell the groomer to BLEND it in. I've actually been on the net for the last hour or so looking on different sites for pictures and saved a few so I can actually bring a picture with me. 

And his back is sooo short - it's pokey when you rub it against the fur 

He's still my little guy and like you all said, it'll grow (thank the lord)!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> He is far from ugly! He is still very handsome.
> 
> The haircut reminds me of the horses when you give them a body clip during the winter. You do most of their upper body, but leave the legs furry.


LOL I was thinking the same thing. He still looks very cute I think. It will grow back in a few weeks so no big deal. I actually like the tight neat groom. Once it blends a bit it will look great!


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

He is very handsome! The cut is something I have never really seen before, but he is still adorable!


----------



## Bonanza Jellybean (Oct 4, 2007)

Aww... look at that face! He could never be ugly, and the coat will grow back.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah I would say that was a bit drastic-haha. I'm not laughing at charlie,just I could understand your surprise when you saw him. Well luckily he is such a cute boy he can pull off any hair cut. I thought the first pic was the hair cut and I though, he looks ver shiny and handsome then I scrolled down and was caught off guard-haha. He is so cute!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes! Drastic is the word! LOL My DH wants me to bring him back and tell the groomer to just shave it all off, but I'm afraid he would be worse off than he is now! So we'll see.


----------



## MyGang (Mar 2, 2008)

OMG this is the worst schnauzer haircut I´ve ever seen!
But your guy is so cute 
The hair will grow back  But I would recommend another groomer next time haha.
I dont think your explaining was hard to understand.. I suck at english, but even I understood what you where trying to say hehe


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

He is SOOO cute!!!! I don't think he could look ugly if he tried! I love shnauzers. What a face on him.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah, I think we've decided to call the groomer when they open today and see if we can get his skirt cut back a little so it's not so drastic. I'll post the pics if I can get him in today.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Nah,Charlie could never look ugly,besides isnt it supposed to be like that so it grows back in sync?
He looks great.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Nah,Charlie could never look ugly,besides isnt it supposed to be like that so it grows back in sync?


I don't know.... I was looking at schnauzer pics all night last night and a lot of them have that drastic of a change from the top to the bottom, but I guess it just looks weird on him because he was darker and as they age, they get lighter (the salt and pepper ones, anyway) so it looks weird the gray and then black. And IMO she cut his skirt a little too high, and cut his top half too short (it's maybe 2 mm long??) Plus with his black stripe on his back (which I've never seen on a schnauzer) it looks even weirder!!

OKay, I'm done complaining 

We're going back at 4:00 today, I'll post after#2 pics later!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

All the freshly-groomed Schnauzers I've seen look just like that. I don't really care for the traditional Schanauzer cut. I think that if I got a dog that was normally cut that way I'd have to tell them to cut it in another fashion. I prefer it the same length all over. He's a good-looking doggy anyway!


----------



## MyGang (Mar 2, 2008)

I´ve got a schnauzer and she´s never had a haircut like that!
I´ve never seen a schnauzer with this cut..

But again..
Your dog is really cute


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks again! Turns out the groomer had a fever yesterday do we didn't take him back for a "readjustment"LOL 

I think we'll just wait until it grows in and then keep him all one length (maybe 1" or so). 

MyGang - do you have a pic of your schnauzer?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

In 2 weeks...your Charlie will have the cut you asked for. Maybe the groomer was trying to keep it shorter a tad longer? Regardless...If Charlie was shaven clean down to the skin I would still think he is adorable.


----------



## Equest94 (Oct 3, 2007)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> He is far from ugly! He is still very handsome.
> 
> The haircut reminds me of the horses when you give them a body clip during the winter. You do most of their upper body, but leave the legs furry.


^^^ Haha, yeah! It's called a trace clip:









^^^ this is a "low" trace clip..

Charlie has more of a "medium" trace clip:










I wouldn't say Charlie is ugly on any means, he's still such a handsome boy, but I do agree; his grooming does look a bit bizarre. lol


----------



## MyGang (Mar 2, 2008)

Here she is.
This Egla, She is a Giant Schnauzer


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Elga is a beauty!! I love her dark black color. There is a giant schnauzer who goes to our dog park and he is sooo playful!


----------



## MyGang (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks, she´s the best 
She is also very playful.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

It looks like a puppy cut to me and I think he looks awesome!

It's always a little short when first cut. In a couple of weeks you'll love it!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks again for the nice responses! I actually trimmed him a little today with my hubby's shaver (haha - he wasn't too pleased) just to blend in the top and bottom so it wasn't such a stark difference and it actually looks a little better! Plus we're getting used to it now.


----------



## triaxle32590 (Feb 19, 2008)

AAAWWW Hes not ugly... He is so cute......I love the ears.....And that cute little face... Hes so cute I want to hug him ((((hugs))))... Sorry am I gushing..... Mr Bigsby got a cut like that.....I called it a reverse mohawk...LOL... It turn out that the person that did him never did a schnauzer before.... And I took him to my groomer and had it blended...


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

Professional Canine Stylist here... I have to say, your dog is not ugly, but that cut is not very pretty.  The lines were neither clipped or blended correctly. There does tend to be some contrast into the furnishings when clipping versus hand stripping, but what's showing here is very obvious. Was the hair left longer on the head as it appears in the photos? Do you know how long this groomer has been in business and what her qualifications are?

Oh well, at least it'll grow back and your dog is still adorable, no matter what!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

pamperedpups said:


> Professional Canine Stylist here... I have to say, your dog is not ugly, but that cut is not very pretty.  The lines were neither clipped or blended correctly. There does tend to be some contrast into the furnishings when clipping versus hand stripping, but what's showing here is very obvious. Was the hair left longer on the head as it appears in the photos? Do you know how long this groomer has been in business and what her qualifications are?



No, the hair on the top of the head is just as short as his body. 

Ummm, I don't know how long she has been in business or her qualifications, unfortunately. That was my bad. It's a new dog shop near my work and they had come out and participated in a health and wellness day we had at the office and she seemed knowledgeable and said she had cut schnauzers before. I think if his furnishings were longer to begin with it wouldn't have been as bad? But they were left too short from the LAST groomer. She just shaved the top and left the bottom. I guess maybe it's like when you're growing your bangs out, it looks horrible until you get there LOL

What is the difference between clipping and hand stripping? 




triaxle32590 said:


> I called it a reverse mohawk...LOL...


I know, he looks like he has a mohawk! The stripe down his back hasn't shown any signs of ligtening up so I'm not sure if that part will ever go gray. I know the lighten as they age, but I don't know about that part. I think the stripe itself looks kinda neat!


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

The tufts of hair that looked to be sticking out on the ears was what made me think the hair on the head had been left longer. As far as the obvious lines having to do with the length of furnishings, that really shouldn't have made a difference with the blending. Schnauzers aren't supposed to be drooping with furnishings, anyway (that, too, is sometimes a pet thing). 

Hand stripping is the proper way to keep up a terrier coat for show, but few pet owners go through the hassle or expense of doing it. Here's a great example of hand stripping done on an Airedale: 

http://groomblog.blogspot.com/2005/07/hand-stripping-pet-airedale.html

And just for fun, here's a link to a video of the Miniature Schnauzers competing at Westminster this year: 

http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/player/?id=216426

Schnauzer clips are a favorite of mine and though I don't hand strip pets, I strive to make them look as close to "natural" as possible.


----------

